# Looking for "El Hind" later called "Jal-Azad" then "State of Bombay"



## DouglasReid (Feb 17, 2006)

*Looking for "El Hind" later called "Jal-Azad" then "State of Bombay"*

I know she was built by William Hamilton & Co in 1948 for Scindia. Would anyone have photographs ? Also, where exactly was yard 476 in Port Glasgow.

Thanks


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

DouglasReid said:


> I know she was built by William Hamilton & Co in 1948 for Scindia. Would anyone have photographs ? Also, where exactly was yard 476 in Port Glasgow.
> 
> Thanks



I think "yard 476" must refer to the shipbuilder's shipyard (or hull) number which is uniqely given to all ships that a shipbuilder constructs. I doubt that it's a place.

Phil


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Douglas,

I don't think there was a El Hind built in 1948,there were others built in 1928 I believe.
I do have a piccie of her.
Jal-Azad was only buily in 1948

El Hind1928
14th Apr.1944 destroyed in Bombay docks explosion.
5,319 tons
Jal-Azad1948
1954 sold to Shipping Corporation of India Ltd renamed State of Bombay.
8,521 tons


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*El Hind*

Hi Douglas,

I have EL Hind as built in 1938.

This link details very well the story of EL Hind and the Bombay explosion. El Hind was two berths away when the explosion ripped through Fort Stikine.

http://members.tripod.com/~merchantships/fortcrevierepilogue.html 

This link has a picture and history but suggests built in yard no 912

http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=18237

Rgds


----------



## mclean (Jul 30, 2005)

*El Hind.*



DouglasReid said:


> I know she was built by William Hamilton & Co in 1948 for Scindia. Would anyone have photographs ? Also, where exactly was yard 476 in Port Glasgow.
> 
> Thanks


My 1963 LLoyds Register reads as follows; State of Bombay launched as El Hind. ex Jal-Azad-1954. Built 1948 at Wm.Hamilton Port Glasgow. GRT8521 NET4393and SDWT 7996. LOA456ft05ins. BEAM61ft.08ins.DRAFT 25ft.10.5ins. Regards Colin


----------



## DouglasReid (Feb 17, 2006)

*Thanks for the help so far*

She was renamed Jal-Azad on the launch slip, Scindia intended using her for the lucrative new pilgrim routes from India/Pakistan to Middle East.

She was renamed "State of Bombay" in 1954 I believe. I know she was scrapped in Bombay in 1952.

I work round the corner from Lloyds Register so I have popped in there a few times to consult the records. Unfortunately the onle El Hind they have a photo of is the one that was destroyed in 1944, and the only Jal Azad they have a photo of is a later one.

I know roughly where Wm Hamilton were, I think it was about where Goliath stands at the moment.

Thanks for all the hel pfrom you all so far though, it is good to be able to confirm these things.


----------



## Meggie (May 6, 2014)

*Jal azad*



DouglasReid said:


> I know she was built by William Hamilton & Co in 1948 for Scindia. Would anyone have photographs ? Also, where exactly was yard 476 in Port Glasgow.
> 
> Thanks


Hello douglas,
I do have a picture of her. Please send your e-mail address to [email protected] and I will send the picture to you.
Kind regards, Paul Meijer


----------



## Gijsha (Mar 2, 2015)

Picture here: https://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/1200281/title/jal-azad/cat/all


----------

